# Underwater miniature photography



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Hah love this!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

These are hilarious!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

very creative!


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

You apparently have the strange type of mind that I always enjoy. Thanks for sharing that with us. :icon_cool


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

These were really well done and very creative. Keep it up!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Feb 11, 2013)

Totally awesome

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 TapaTalk


----------



## Erick (Nov 1, 2011)

Coolest pics ever! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MichaelKelley (Jun 24, 2013)

It's really cool and wonderful!. this type of Underwater miniature photography always give you enjoyable memorable event.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome! I liked nemos revenge and the underwater invasion ones!


----------

